# Texas Chainsaw Massacre: Alternate Ending



## MA-Caver (Mar 27, 2009)

Obvious this gal was hanging around the LLR prior to the movie being shot.  
[yt]DBgVmx4VVR4[/yt]


----------



## crushing (Mar 27, 2009)

Shouldn't it have been raining too?  I mean, because it seems to rain a lot in horror movies.


----------

